# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  Archebuddy key

## Chong541

Looking for somebody to buy me an archebuddy(1) session lifetime key, I think because theyre european it doesnt work with my card? 

I can paypal you the money, and add a nice juicy tip
Please add me on skype: mazdablaze
thank you!

Trustworthy people only, please post on here before contacting me saying youre about to contact me please  :Smile:

----------

